# Taking the plunge - traveling to UK



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

This is only our second summer motorhoming. Last year we stayed put here in Ireland. However next weekend we have to attend an event in Rotherham and are thinking of loading up Homer with the gang (4 children, under 9) and crossing the sea!! 

The more I read about the ferries the more worried I'm becoming. We have a 28ft RV does this mean we can't get a ferry directly to Liverpool? 

Can anyone recommend good campsites in or around the area?

I'm really anxious that this first trip goes well, as I don't want to put everyone off future travel abroad. 

Help! we're complete virgins and haven't a clue.

Arizona  :?:


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Being an exiled native of Rotherham, I don't think there are too many sites around the town.

You might try :

Thrybergh Country Park 
Accommodation for 26 caravans and 15 tents with an on site camp warden. Tel. +44 (0)1709 850353.

Which is run by the council, and may be able to accommodate you.

There should be ample public transport from there, and from historical memory its a reasonably attractive location.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

P&O sail into Gladstone Dock in Liverpool.
Norse Merchant sail into Twelve Quays in Birkenhead Wirral. They sail from Belfast and Dublin. There is a hassle free connection to the motorway network from the M53, mid Wirral motorway then on to Ms 56,6,62 or M1.
I would avoid Liverpool as the City centre redevelopment is causing major traffic chaos. You need to pass through to get to the M62.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys

Have decided to pass on ferry to liverpool takes too long. Will try Larne/Belfast to Cairnryan/Stranraer, only takes 1 1/2 hrs and its only additional 100 miles driving. Hopefully roads are good. Just need to convince other half it's a logical and fun thing to do!! Seems to be some lovely campsites in yorkshire, only have to be in rotherham 2 nights!!


regards

Arizona


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If you're considering touring around Yorkshire (Dales) let me know, I can possibly recommend a few places to stop over, depending on how much time you have. 

Regards M&D


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys

But we must not be destined to leave the emerald isle yet! When I gave my post the title "taking the plunge" I didn't mean literally, having watched last nights news and seen the footage of the flash floods in yorkshire we're going to postpone the trip. I'm really disappointed as I was getting excited about the new adventrue. The weather here this morning isn't great perhaps I should plan to take a trip across but head south. My feet are definitely itchy this morning! Still have to go to Yorkshire at some stage so will be in touch about it M and D.

Thanks again

regards

Arizona


----------

